# I swear the whole world could feel my heartbeat



## belengerx

hey everyone this my second time here,
how could I say "I swear the whole world could feel my heartbeat" in Romanian.









Thanks in advance.


----------



## farscape

I'm stumped here w/o the context... Are you talking about a state of heighten emotions or something like that?


----------



## belengerx

yes it is possible, 

it's like having so much happiness in your chest and you want to said it to the world 

so that's the point of the - "I swear the whole world could feel my heartbeat"!  - sentence.


----------



## farscape

Let's give it a try:

A direct translation would be something like that:

(Pot să) Jur că lumea-ntreagă îmi aude inima bătând (de fericire) - "I (can) swear the whole world listens to my heart beating (of happiness)".

In Romanian it sounds much better than my English version, and to my taste it's kind of poetic.

I order to emphasise the phrase, to show that one's absolutely convinced of the message, I would use the "I can" form (Pot să)

These are some expressions one would use to express their happiness:

1. (Eu) radiez de fericire  - something like "I'm bursting with happiness"
2. Nu mai pot de fericire or (Eu) Sunt fericit până peste poate - "I'm overwhelmed with happiness"

Best,


----------



## belengerx

thanks for your help, ..but I don't get the meaning in "Nu mai pot de fericire", because sounds negative,....(to me)


----------



## farscape

belengerx said:


> thanks for your help, ..but I don't get the meaning in "Nu mai pot de fericire", because sounds negative,....(to me)



It has pretty much the same meaning as in English (overwhelmed) or "I can barely contain myself" , "I'm so happy I can't stand it"

Here are some more usages for "Nu mai pot"

Nu mai pot de foame = I'm famished
Nu mai pot de supărare = I'm _mad (very angry)_

Best,


----------



## belengerx

I get it now, thanks *you*'re great!


----------

